# Rogers Rifle Shop in West Valley?



## parryconner (Jul 9, 2018)

Howdy, I've seen a few positive reviews for Rogers rifle shop in west valley. I am going to have him install a muzzle brake on my rifle. I spoke to him on the phone and seemed like a nice fellow. Does anybody have feedback on him, and also, any chance somebody could post a picture of what his brakes look like? I guess he makes them in house. I'm not going for looks, mostly to reduce recoil. Thanks in advance.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out, I need some work done to.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I had him install a brake on my first 300WM. Tamed the recoil very nicely and actually tightened my groups up a little. 

Although I don't have a pic to share, Yup- I can vouch for Roger. Good work from a good guy.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Curious from the guys that have had it done, how much does it cost to get a brake installed on a rifle? I love my 300WM, but it packs a pretty solid punch.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Gosh- Its been so long since I had it done, Im hesitant to venture a guess. I just don't remember it seeming to expensive.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I would anticipate 125 ish on the low end and 225 on the high end to have the barrel threaded and what not.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy has a custom .300 WM Roger built. I will try to get a photo of it. 
I did find this one on the internet.
https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...rs-custom----338-win-mag.cfm?gun_id=101024705


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had him build me a .243 custom. Took for ever. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## parryconner (Jul 9, 2018)

I drove out to Rogers shop yesterday. He was very knowledgeable and had a couple brakes to show me. He quoted me 3-5 days for the brake installation and the price was more than fair. I can post some photos of his work when I get the rifle back.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Thinking about doing the same thing, how did your work turn out?


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Roger built my Remington 700 7mm Mag and it is a shooter. I have one of his breaks on almost every gun in the safe. His work is top notch and the conversation is always interesting. IMO highly recommended.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

@RemingtonCountry

Here is a picture of Roger's work. I know the break is kinda hidden at the end of the pipe but for now its best I have.


----------

